
The first Google Offer. - sahillavingia
https://www.google.com/offers/home#!details//E7DW64L4O7TRL62W
======
bauchidgw
it's all about priorities:

unimportant at google: google translate api

important at google: $3 for $10 worth of drinks, pastries and treats at
Floyd’s Coffee Shop

